# We don't need no stinkin carts!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

haha that is awesome!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

that looks like fun


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats so cool!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OH my gosh! those girls are incredible!! how funny, good for them!:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that would be some workout!!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

The things people think to do with horses. I couldn't ride the unicycle let alone steer a horse while doing so!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe thats so cool


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would fail at that :|


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!
That is too funny, and I am definitely not talented enough for that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFLOL That is too cute. Those are some really talented people. Just imagine the balance it takes to ride the unicycle and control a horse at the same time. I would have fallen on my face and ended up with a mouthful of horse poo.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

thats really funny! I would NEVER be able to do that!


----------



## Dressagepony (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol: that is very funny ;=)

that is also a lot of humor!
MyVideo - Qudrille zu Fuß


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

i want to learn how!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW talk about balance!!!


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

No joke...they must have KILLER balance lol.
Theres noooo way I would EVER be able to do that hahaha ever.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol haha that is great! it would take a lot of practice to do that...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i have no desire to even think about don't that at all.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

LauraB said:


> The things people think to do with horses. I couldn't ride the unicycle let alone steer a horse while doing so!


Haha same :lol:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

meant to say: I have no desire to even think about doing that


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats uniqe and very impressive


----------

